# sexual supplements



## Charlotte StJohn (Oct 12, 2012)

Am I wrong for being upset that 1- my husband of 11 months says that he is not having the best sex of his life with me. 
2- He wants me to take supplements to have my body regenerate my sexual organs.

All in the same conversation starting with trying to introduce the latter.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, being upset won't fix the issue.

Not every sexual encounter is PERFECT for crimony sakes sheeesh

He is a little callus in how he approached the subject...typical male he had a solution to a problem....BUT he failed because he didn't approach in a more caring way.

I bet you don't think he's the best sex of your life either...HA

Declining estrogen in older females CAN reduce libido (sex drive) and can reduce natural lubrication.....Getting your hormone levels checked and fixed will help you with those things but it won't help with technique
SO - sounds like you need to talk about what he reallllly means by his statement. Let him know that the WAY he approached it hurt your feelings..offer suggestions of how he COULD have approached you for future issues whatever they are.......then you gotta figure out what his expectations are AND YOURS.....
There are all sorts of things that one can do to spice it up in the marital bedroom...role playin, dressing up, new and different positions (Kama Sutra) etc. BUT you have to make it things that you both are okay with....okay to stretch your comfort level....there are things like SAFETY WORDS you can enlist etc.

Honestly talking about it is the best road to fixing it...good luck to you both


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Charlotte StJohn said:


> Am I wrong for being upset that 1- my husband of 11 months says that he is not having the best sex of his life with me.
> 2- He wants me to take supplements to have my body regenerate my sexual organs.
> 
> All in the same conversation starting with trying to introduce the latter.


I'm not sure about the suppliment part, maybe if there is a medical issue, a doctor should be the first thing. I could see this conversation being quite tactless, but the fact that he is willing to address an issue he is having should be a good thing. It's better than him keeping quiet and building resentment. Tact aside, is the bigger issue something you can see from his point of view and work on?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

What kind of lover is he?....

Is he interested in foreplay? 

There is no such thing as too much, even if it sometimes results in an unintended orgasm for the woman....

Is he good at giving you oral?

Can he last long enough to bring you to orgasm? 

Most of the time when I hear a man saying his SO isn't the best in bed, it is actually a case of the man being either ignorant or lazy when it comes to lovemaking......

It is his job to bring you to a state of sexual arousal where your orgasm is a foregone conclusion.....PIV with a woman tn this state of arousal is absolutely fabulous....That's when you know you are getting it right.....

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the extent of his willingness to work on this issue you taking supplements? What supplements are we talking about?

What are his specific issues about sex?


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the extent of his willingness to work on this issue you taking supplements? What supplements are we talking about?

What are his specific issues about sex?


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

How old are you as a couple? Is this your first marriage? Is it his?

To me, kinda sounds like he wants you to try the supplements. He didn't know how to bring it up right. Probably someone told him to say that he's not having the best sex of his life, to try to persuade you more into taking the supplements.

Several thoughts:
1) If he has been married before, don't take the statement (about him not having best sex of his life with you).. don't take it too strongly. He was probably just thinking that you would be inspired to "BE" that best experience for him.

2) Are these "supplements" called Spanish flies by chance?

Yes, I think I would also be very upset about the statement.. but, in truth, he probably just doesn't realize he was being an insensitive clod.

I wouldn't be upset about vitamins/minerals ... if he wants you to try them. I would be leery & upset about spanish flies or someother kind of stimulant that might not be healthy for your heart/body. 

Tell him that you will take a sample bottle to your doctor to see if he approves you to take them. IF your husband gets jumpy or unwilling for your doc to know, then I'd be very cautious.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Be very careful what you put in your body. Supplements aren't regulated as well as drugs.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You're not wrong for being upset.

That's a mean thing to say to anyone much less a newlywed.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

When he has said he isn't having the best sex life with you, has he explained to you exactly what that means? Don't take anything like that unless its something your doctor has given you the ok to try. Just because your husband WANTS you to take them, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Charlotte StJohn said:


> Am I wrong for being upset that 1- my husband of 11 months says that he is not having the best sex of his life with me.
> 2- *He wants me to take supplements to have my body regenerate my sexual organs.*
> 
> All in the same conversation starting with trying to introduce the latter.


What in the world does "regenerate my sexual organs" mean? 

That makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, unless your vagina or clitoris have fallen off your body and he expects a supplement to regrow them like stone crab regrow their legs, which is ridiculous. Humans don't _regenerate _body parts.

What does he want in order to "have the best sex of his life"? More frequency? Longer sessions? More variety in positions and foreplay? 

Or are his orgasms not really as good as he wants? That could be HIS hormones or sensitivity as the problem. Maybe he could stop masturbating for a while to make sex with you more exciting? Or he could get his testosterone checked - maybe he is too low.

If he hasn't given you any other info, ask him what he's talking about specifically. And don't take any supplements. You have no idea what those things could do to your body - they could mess up your natural hormonal balance.


----------



## belinda222 (Jul 15, 2013)

look up maca root and see the info. Comes in pill and powder form. It's a natural plant.


----------

